
What went wrong at British Airways? - Kaibeezy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-40082631
======
Kaibeezy
"BA blames a power cut, but a corporate IT expert said it should not have
caused "even a flicker of the lights" in the data-centre."

Isn't it obvious that there's a data problem? What else would be so
disruptive? How can an organization with BA's resources allow such a huge
failure point to persist?

It can't be just about the £££, they are going to lose millions on this. Are
they really just high-stakes gamblers? What else have they gambled on?
Aircraft maintenance?

~~~
DarkKomunalec
I'm sure their maintenance strictly follows aviation industry standards, i.e.
government mandated minimums.

~~~
Kaibeezy
I'd read a comment in another thread saying that United, for example, gets
maintenance done in El Salvador, with a single FCC-certified mechanic in
charge of a team of non-certified people, whereas American maintenance is US-
based with teams that are mostly-certified. So there's room in the rules for
variation that could matter a lot.

